# annoying



## JACKBROWN (Jan 20, 2016)

annoying these days.nearly hurt myself  when lift barbell


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully u can figure out a way to train around your injuries. We all have them.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 20, 2016)

How did you almost hurt yourself? 

Too much weight?

Bad form?

Which lift was it?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not getting much out of your post bud.


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Jan 20, 2016)

I have numerous injuries and know when to stop lifting certain exercises. I love squats but cannot do them at all because of back and knee injuries, this annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2016)

blackpantherusmc said:


> I have numerous injuries and know when to stop lifting certain exercises. I love squats but cannot do them at all because of back and knee injuries, this annoys the shit out of me.



Whats wrong with the back and knees.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 20, 2016)

I seen a picture of a guy that lost his arms from the elbow down and his legs from the knees down, dead lifting, so if he can do it


----------

